# palm oil 2 problem batches.



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

4%castor 32.33% coconut, 32.33% palm and 31.33% olive. ( I know you guys will ask me this)

The first batch turned out beautiful. two parts orange eo with one part honey (lillian) makes a lovely creamsicle type. Left out scent from about 1/4 to 1/3 of the batch and swirled it with the unsented. Beautiful. I have bathed with it twice already. yummy

Second batch. Lavender 40/? Eo and 3X peppermint, Gm and honey (from our son's bees) at 1 tea per pound. Heated up terribly and had awful lye pockets. Never had that happen. I was quite surprised when I cut into it. Most of the pockets were at the bottom. Crock pot rebatched with some GM and it is HP and BROWN instead of the usual light tan-ish. Lost most of the Eo's with the cook. But looks like a HP soap. nice small bubble lather. 

Third batch -same recipe. no scent, but with finely ground oats and our honey at one teaspoon per pound each. It has only been in the mold for a about 8-9 hours. I was nervous because of the second batch and concerned because the top is already "frosted" (still can not figure out the ash issue) Put my tongue to a very white but cool corner and it zapped me big time??? it appears to have white rings around the bits of oat? Will the zap die down as the 24 hours is complete? Should I wait to see what comes of it in full 24 hours? Is the tongue zap test a good measure? The first batch did not burn even the cuts on my hand after the 24 hours. 

Same recipe for all three. Frozen milk in a bucket in a sink of ice water. 

Is there someting I need to know about Palm? I have not had these issues with the adjusted walmart/lard recipe. 
Thanks


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have gotten the 'rings' around some additives. Not sure what it is from....maybe trapped moisture. Your lavender along with the honey may have heated up your soap more than usual. Not sure about the lye pockets though.....I've never had that happen. I have had a batch zap when I unmolded but the zap was gone the next day, so yes, there's still hope. 

I use palm in almost all my soap so I don't think that is a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

What temp are your oils when mixing? and are you taking your soap into trace far enough are the two things that I think of first... Are you insulating your soaps, I do not insulate my milk soaps, especially if they have honey in them.. 
the ash cannot be explained, soapers have forever tried and it has nothing to do with your batch that separated..More than likely, your third batch will be fine and has not cured long enough if you did not go into thick trace. When you cut it as long as you don't see any separation it is fine. 
for your next honey batch try soaping where it is cooler (in this heat) or placing your soap in the basement when completed to cool...and do not insulate it.. 
the rings around your additives is common and usually fade or go away
The palm is not your problem...


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

cut the plain soap this am. It had honey swirls. They were not honey anymore nor did id have any zap. I washed my cut hand with the soap without any burn. I think I am putting too much fresh honey in the soap. I will back down on the quanity. This third soap did have no FO or EO. I cut the honey swirls out and will cut the remaining honey-free pieces up for samples.

I will cool down the kitchen. Usually, during the summer, we put a curtain up at the kitchen door to keep the cool out and the heat in. We keep it like this for the whole summer. I willl remove the curtain when I soap.

The rings disappeared this AM as did the white corners. 

I will try anothe plain soap today.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've used up to about a half cup of honey for seven pounds of soap without any problems. I loved the way it turned dark brown. My last bars had much less honey, about 1/4 cup is what I used. Used oatmeal too. Lighter in color than I wanted. No rings. I've used palm many times with success, no problems.


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't forget that in the summer when stored hard oils tend to be liquid or slushy at room temps, it is important to stir the Palm oil if it is the least bit separated. From my understanding, the stearic acid can "fall" to the bottom and cause quite a bit of acceleration as you are nearing the end of your container--- ask me how I know..... :crazy . Same recipes for years and all the sudden a seize party..... I try to stir my palm before each batch I make. I have used palm for years and love my recipe. Haven't had any problems since I've been stir-crazy ( :biggrin )





Kathy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You have to work fast with the honey L octaine from anybody, and raw honey heats up quickly. Since it's a label appeal additive only either use pasteurised or use alot less. Since I use local raw honey for my label, I simply use alot less. ALOT Less! Like a tablespoon for the whole batch  I am not going to ruin a mold from over heating because of honey that adds no vaue to the soap in reality.

What Kathy said about summer soaping vs winter soaping is a lot bigger point than most know! We have touched on it before on here but rarely about summer oils and how they seperate. Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Vicki, OK got it. two of the three batches in the end messed up. One of the two messed up just because of the honey. It had honey-(no lye)- pockets. I could put the liquid from the honey pocket straight on a cut and it did not burn. I cut the pockets out and the rest will be for home use.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I hope everyone reads this thread. You really do have to make a few adjustments with the seasons to make sure the temps stay in line. Also, and this is a biggy for me in the summer,* stir* in your fragrance instead of using your stick blender. Especially with the Honey or citrus scents. They may kick very fast otherwise.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The temp of the house and humidy definitely make a difference in how I soap. I rarely use my SB this time of year.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Kathy,
You can make trace by using a spoon?


----------

